# Грыжи и антелистез



## Роман1986 (25 Мар 2020)

Доброго всем дня.

с недавнего времени появилась сильная боль в пояснице. надевать носки и обувь стало непосильной задачей.
думал ,ну наверное от перенапряжения ( делал перестановку) посплю и все пройдет.
но нет , ночью не мог найти положение в котором не больно.
через несколько дней сделал мрт. пояснично-крестцового  отдела.

на серии томограмм.взвешенных по Т1, Т2 и Т2 stir. лордоз выпрямлен.
сигналы от дисков по Т2 снижены за счет дистрофических изменений Антелистез L5 позвонка на 0,2см.

передние края тел L1-L5 позвонков заострены .Грыжи Шморля тел L3 L4 L5 S1 позвонков.

Дистрофические изменения костного мозга в телах позвонков.
сагиттальный размер костного канала не сужен.

дорзальные грыжи дисков.

Медианно-парамедианная  двусторонняя L4/5 размером 0,7см. распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия с умеренной компрессией дурального мешка.

сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала - 1,4 см.Фронтальный размер позвоночного канала - 1,9см.  Межпозвонковые отверстия на уровне диска симметричны,сужены.

Дорзальные протрузии дисков.

Диффузная протрузия L3/4 размером 0,3 см  распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия с умеренной компрессией дурального мешка.
позвоночный канал не сужен. Межпозвонковые отверстия на уровне диска симметричны,сужены

Диффузная протрузия L5/S1 размером 0,4 см  распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия с умеренной компрессией дурального мешка.
Сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала - 1,2 см.Фронтальный размер позвоночного канала - 2.0см.  Межпозвонковые отверстия на уровне диска симметричны,сужены.
Визуализируются нижние отделы спинного мозга ,конус на уровне L1 позвонка 
явных очаговых изменений в видимой части спинного мозга не обнаружено.

Заключение;
дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения пояснично-крестцового  отдела позвоночника.
грыжа L4/5 диска.Протрузии L4/3 .L5/S1 дисков.
Сужение позвоночного канала  на уровне L4-S1 дисков.сужение межпозвонковых отверстий на уровне  L3-S1 дисков.

подскажите насколько  серьезно обстоят дела?

какое могут назначить лечение ?

нурофен почти не снимает боль.

спасибо

совсем забыл добавить в грудном отделе так же есть грыжи и протрузии в кол-ве 5шт.

образ жизни офисный.

ранее  долгое время занимался в тренажерном зале.

рост 178  вес около 95 кг.

еще раз спасибо


----------



## La murr (25 Мар 2020)

@Роман1986, Роман, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Мар 2020)

Снимки покажите.


> ....подскажите насколько  серьезно обстоят дела?


Точно опишите что болит, есть ли слабость и онемение, врач на осмотре рефлексы проверял?


> ....какое могут назначить лечение ?


Чаще всего вот так
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12#ccat 

*Острая боль в спине. Направления и методы лечения.*



> ...нурофен почти не снимает боль.


Слабоват. Капать и колоть (локально к больному месту) гормоны наиболее эффективно.


> ...совсем забыл добавить в грудном отделе так же есть грыжи и протрузии в кол-ве 5шт.


Надо учитывать при восстановлении подвижности в здоровых сегментах.


> ....образ жизни офисный.


Вот так все организовано:

*Профилактика боли в спине*



> ...ранее  долгое время занимался в тренажерном зале.


Значит возврат к правильной гимнастике не будет проблемой.
Но начинать поэтапно:

*Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*​
9. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*

10.  *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде*

11. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии*


*Упражнений профилактические*​
5. *Профилактические упражнения для шейного отдела и шейно-грудного перехода*

6. *Профилактические упражнения для увеличения подвижности методом растяжки*

7. *Профилактические упражнения для равномерного развития мышц тела*


----------



## Роман1986 (26 Мар 2020)

ссылка на облако
Добавил фото снимков.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Точно опишите что болит, есть ли слабость и онемение, врач на осмотре рефлексы проверял?


Ещё не проверяли, болит в области поясницы. в основном при  изгибах в любой плоскости. сидя-стоя не имеет значения. в любом положении. одеть обувь становится непосильно задачей..встать с кровати без боли невозможно..
боль отдает в обе ноги. и паховую область. в нижней части живота боль похожа на остаточную боль после того как пнули в живот.( извиняюсь за такое описание)  большие пальцы ног немеют по вечерам. (боли в них нет но когда трогаешь  небольшие покалывания)

спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Мар 2020)

Снимки покажите.
Принято, то есть слабости в ногах нет, на пятках и на пальцах ходить можете?
А почему не идете к врачу?


----------



## Роман1986 (28 Мар 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, назначили курс уколов.
И отправили на консультацию в нейрохирургу. Предварительно говорят надо оперировать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Мар 2020)

Тему про показания к операции нашли?


----------



## Роман1986 (26 Апр 2020)

Проколол курс. Боль временно прошла.
Гибкость  не вернулась. После лежания в горизонтальном положении  немеют пятки. С утра не наступить только на пальцах, потом проходит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2020)

Гибкость не главное, при грыжах и спондилоартрозе возврат идет медленно, так как это защитное ограничение подвижности.
Анализ крови на СОЭ, СРБ, мочевую кислоту надо сделать, посмотреть и на другие причины ограничение подвижности подвижности.
Болят пятки с утра, потом расхаживаетесь, такое более характерно ля плантарного фасцита-пяточных шпор. Плоскостопие есть?


----------

